# Valet Magic Wheel Refurbishment Service....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Just thought I would post up this little thank you to Robbie at Valet Magic for doing an excellent job on my partner's Alloy Wheels for her Beetle.

Having now relocated I touched base with Robbie and met up one evening to drop into Valet Magic HQ for a chat and also to drop the 2 of my partner's Alloy Wheels for her Beetle off.

Now these are just the normal standard VW Beetle Alloys, nothing special but I have been slowly getting the car back up to OEM standard and wanted them stripped and powder coated back to as new condition.

So here are some before's:























































The Beetle was previous owned by a few women and it's clear to see that not only have they corroded over the years but they have also seen some love rubbing up against some kerbs with the VW centre's also corroding.........

So after a few days of 'Magic' and here they are back as good as new and ready to go back onto the Beetle including powder coated wheel centres and new VW badges:














































When I dropped the second round of wheels off with Valet Magic I asked Robbie if he could also attend to the Steering Wheel trims that get battered over time as they were looking as follows:





































When I picked the next set of wheels up the Steering Wheel trims looked as new again:





































So, massive thanks to Robbie and Valet Magic and I will certainly be sending more wheel work his way and also big thanks for sorting the trim out, as I am sure we all know, it's all in the detail......:thumb:

If anyone is local to Valet Magic then I would highly recommend the services provided and if your thinking of getting something like this done then contact Robbie for further information at:

www.valetmagic.com

PS. Detail thread for the VW Beetle to follow on shortly.......:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice turnaround on those alloys Robbie :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice well done robbie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate :thumb:
Looking forward to the beetle thread 

Nice work Robbbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Simon and I am happy that we managed to sort the steering wheel aswell.

Speak soon.

Robbie


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround on the wheels Robbie.

Si - the indicator stalk is dirty and needs some attention!!!


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 26, 2012)

Good work!

Dunno if I'd be laying those alloys face down onto the gravel!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Nice turnaround on the wheels Robbie.
> 
> Si - the indicator stalk is dirty and needs some attention!!!


The stalks have been cleaned on many occasions buddy and sadly they are de-laminating so need to be replaced........:thumb:



Paul_D said:


> Good work!
> 
> Dunno if I'd be laying those alloys face down onto the gravel!


:lol:

Don't panic, no damage was done.........:thumb:


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Baker21, 

Bit off topic! but, did you get new centre badges and if so, where from? 

Mick

Should I have PM'd this?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

LandyMick said:


> Hi Baker21,
> 
> Bit off topic! but, did you get new centre badges and if so, where from?
> 
> ...


Yeah I did, not OEM but good enough:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-VW-Lo...938&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251082718004&


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the backs of the alloys the same colour as the fronts, and clear coated ??
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great and steering wheel looks as good as new


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Are the backs of the alloys the same colour as the fronts, and clear coated ??
> Cheers Gonz.


I have asked Robbie to respond to this one as he knows the process they went through........:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Are the backs of the alloys the same colour as the fronts, and clear coated ??
> Cheers Gonz.


Hi Gonz

Yes the same colour is used for the barrels in this case and they were also clear coated :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Gonz
> 
> Yes the same colour is used for the barrels in this case and they were also clear coated :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Cheers Magic, is this at an extra cost or all part of the refurb?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, the job quality is stunning :thumb:.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Cheers Magic, is this at an extra cost or all part of the refurb?


All part and parcel of our service mate :thumb:


----------

